

Why are all web browsers so bad? - pclark
http://plc.vc/web-browsers

======
nxn
This "rant" is exceptionally incoherent/convoluted -- at times arguing against
itself:

 _> The fact web browser technology are mostly the same across browsers is
great for developers, but users never cared: because the market leading web
browser defined the technologies people could use. And the people using the
market leading web browser were unaware of the compromises other web browsers
used._

What is being said here? That respect towards web standards is not important?
Sure, when Internet Explorer had over 90% market share and was in the actual
position of defining what the web looked like users didn't care. And they
continued not to care for over 5 years as IE stagnated the entire world wide
web due to the simple fact there was no competition and therefore no reason to
innovate.

The author thinks today's browsers are bad? Without Firefox causing Microsoft
to wake up you'd probably still be using IE6 today. At least with standards in
place it's possible to have some reasonable balance between browser
competition and an actual functioning web.

 _> My other problem with Safari is that they are doing fuck all with it. It
gets updated, what, twice a year?_

That's what I mean by "incoherent/convoluted -- at times arguing against
itself".

The rest of the rant is just assigning opinion based importance to certain
features over others. I personally couldn't care less about sharing my tabs
across devices -- in fact, with my personal workflow that would often end with
my cell phone automatically trying to load 50+ tabs that I left open at work
while researching a problem. While on the other hand, I could not get by
without a searchable browser history, even if it is just to find some news
article I read 6 hours ago. The author claims this feature is useless because
of Google -- yet I don't find Google to be a sufficient answer when trying to
find content which was only posted a few hours ago.

------
nallerooth
The article pretty much says "Today's browsers are bad because they don't
support all the things _I_ want".

Well, I don't want the stuff you're talking about. How 'bout that?

------
RodericDay
"Mozilla, rightfully or wrongfully (let’s be honest, the latter) is tied to
ethics or standards over delight. Boring. Firefox isn’t even in the game at
this point."

Nothing to see here folks.

